# New NCEES Study Material



## maximus808 (Jan 28, 2011)

Hi everyone, did anyone happen to get the new NCEES Individual Study Practice Problems yet? A few co-workers of mine were interested in purchasing them and I wanted to see how different they were in comparison to the previous editions. I know it couldn't hurt to get it but they wanted some feedback. Here is the link to the material. Thanks guys.

http://www.ncees.org//Exams/Study_materials.php?exam=PE


----------



## Happy (Jan 28, 2011)

I have a copy of the 2008 NCEES Sample Questions and Solutions, and I just got a copy of the 2011 NCEES PE Civil: Transportation Sample Questions and Solutions.

The main difference I see is the 2008 version 20 morning breadth questions, and then 20 questions from each of the 5 afternoon diciplines.

The new 2011 has 40 morning breadth questions, and 40 of the specific dicipline for the book that you bought.

There is some question duplication between the books. I haven't gone through the books completely yet, but you are not getting 80 completely new questions. Many of the 2011 questions are exact duplicates from the 2008 book.

So, is it worth 40 bucks? I'd say definately, given that even if it is just 40 news questions (on top of another 40 you may already have from the 2008 book) these are the examples being given by those writing the exam.


----------



## maximus808 (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks. I suspected it would be the same problems with new additional problems. But 40 new NCEES practice problems are worth gold. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Happy (Jan 28, 2011)

I am also assuming that the 40 problems from the morning breadth section for all 5 books is exactly the same.

However, if the questions were different (even just 5 or 10 of them), then I would buy more dicipline books besides the one I am taking.

If anyone has copies of, or access to viewing more than 1 of the new afternoon session books - confirmation of this would be valuable.


----------



## chess5329 (Jan 28, 2011)

Happy said:


> I am also assuming that the 40 problems from the morning breadth section for all 5 books is exactly the same.
> However, if the questions were different (even just 5 or 10 of them), then I would buy more dicipline books besides the one I am taking.
> 
> If anyone has copies of, or access to viewing more than 1 of the new afternoon session books - confirmation of this would be valuable.


If I'm not wrong NCEES specify that the morning questions are the same in all diciplines. The afternoon varies per depth except for the subjects that overlaps between diciplines.


----------



## Happy (Jan 28, 2011)

Good to know, thanks chess5329.

Also, tonight I took a somewhat closer look at my 2008 NCEES questions compared to the new 2011 book. My casual examination found only 3 duplicates from the morning section and 4-5 duplicates in the afternoon section (transportation).

So, the 2011 book has 70+ new questions compared to the 2008. Well worth getting.


----------



## Isar (Feb 11, 2011)

Happy said:


> Good to know, thanks chess5329.
> Also, tonight I took a somewhat closer look at my 2008 NCEES questions compared to the new 2011 book. My casual examination found only 3 duplicates from the morning section and 4-5 duplicates in the afternoon section (transportation).
> 
> So, the 2011 book has 70+ new questions compared to the 2008. Well worth getting.


Thanks for that info


----------

